# Bala Sharks



## Dennis (Feb 9, 2003)

Does anyone know how Bala Sharks would do in African Cichlid H2O chemistry? Would the salt bother them? PH of water and hardness in store was the same as my tank.They seem fine, but I don't know if there will be any adverse long term effects? Thx, Dennis[/b]


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I wouldn't be worried about water chemistry in this case.
African cichlids are much too aggressive for these guys.

If the bala sharks aren't a lot larger they will get stressed and die from cichlid harassment.
If they are larger they will get spooked often and are known to jump and bust open lids.
I have seen some really large Bala and they are not confident fish.
They get startled easily and spaz out wildly.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 9, 2003)

I should have mentioned that there are 4 of them, and they are in a tank with only 6 small yellow labs. In my opinion yel labs are one of the most docile africans. I was more worried about the H2O chemistry. They are all getting along great in my 30 gal. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Dennis said:


> I should have mentioned that there are 4 of them, and they are in a tank with only 6 small yellow labs. In my opinion yel labs are one of the most docile africans. I was more worried about the H2O chemistry. They are all getting along great in my 30 gal. Thanks for the reply!


You are aware that that 30 gallon is MUCH MUCH MUCH too small for even one bala shark! He's going to push 14" Most would say that's too small for 6 yellow labs as well! I'm with smellsfishy1 on this one, not a compatible mix even IF they were in an adequate tank. (By the way- NO Fish do NOT grow to their environment, they get stunted which causes internal problems and causes them to die early!)

-John


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I hope you are aware that Bala Sharks are "tank busters". They get rather large. As an example, the below pic is of a dead tank raised bala shark in from of a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 9, 2003)

Thank you John27 & Kmuda. Had no idea Balas got that big. He was huge. What size tank was he raised in? What happened to him? I guess I'm going to have to rethink this one.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Dennis,

He was in a 10 gallon tank so other than old age I see two likely causes for his death -1 being obesity from not having room to swim, otherwise diseases like bloat that come from the poor water quality. 2- Often times if fish are in Aquaria too small, their internal organs will grow faster than their bodies, which causes premature death.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

The fish was not raised in a 10 gallon tank. He was in a very large tank (I forget the exact size). The photographer used the 10 gallon so you can judge the size.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

kmuda said:


> The fish was not raised in a 10 gallon tank. He was in a very large tank (I forget the exact size). The photographer used the 10 gallon so you can judge the size.


Ohhhh that makes sense, sorry I misunderstood you kmuda (I was wondering how in the WORLD he survived the long in a 10).


----------

